# Conformation Stacking Comparison



## GranvilleGSD

I got my GSDCA Review the other day, and was looking through all the pictures as usual. It got me to thinking about how dogs are stacked and if you can change the dogs appearance by altering the stack. So I did a little experiment yesterday on how altering the stack of the dog can change the appearance of the dog, and change the appearance of the dog's conformation. I used one dog, my 2.5 year old bitch, and altered the position of the hindquarters, and the head was held in different positions while I threw sticks and pine cones (yuck my hand was sticky!) Now I know the front legs should have been a bit more under the dog, but these photos give you the general idea.

An "AKC Style" stack
















Another AKC stack, legs the same, head different
















And one more AKC stack, legs the same, head different
















And lastly, a more conservative "SV style" stack, ok this stack isn't so great, but it still makes a point
















So, this is a reason why going to handling classes is great, especially if they offer mirrors so you can see what you are presenting to the judge and be proud of it!


----------



## Xeph

Hey, for experimentation, how about measuring Justin in different stacks? I'd do it, but I don't know how to measure (there are a lot, so perhaps you could pick what you think are the best alterations?).


----------



## GranvilleGSD

Couldn't get the nice fat red lines like I did on my pictures, but these will do. I had to search the house for one of those half circle things that measure angles (protractor?)

This one was 34 degrees









This one was 36 degrees









And this one was 31 degrees


----------



## Liesje

It's amazing how stacks can change a dog, if all you ever look at is 2D pictures!

I like this one a lot, this is basically how *I* like my dog to look (maybe not quite so up on his pasterns, but it's obvious he's getting the treat as the pic snapped)









But before I had ^ that one, I had sent this photo to his Sieger show handler, who is a very experience and respected breeder (I've seen her recommended here many times) and she liked this one ....









....better than this one









Or I can make him look more roachy, no thanks









He has a habit of posting (hence the blocks above) which I think is horribly distracting









This is another one of my favorites, too bad the timing was off, but I like that his front is much more correctly stacked and he looks like he's standing more natural, not leaning to high/far into a treat









When he is tired, he looks terrible! In this pic he had just gaited several huge laps and was already looking fat b/c he gorged himself getting into puppy food two days in a row. I've noticed when he is tired, he really hunches his shoulders, hangs his head, and posts his front legs.









And the natural stance, cow-hocked and east/west, lol!


----------



## GranvilleGSD

Aww, Nikon! Don't worry, he is still young and getting a nice stack on a youngster is next to impossible. I've been getting stacked poses on Berlin each month and it's really funny to look at all his gangly stages. Izzy's first show was at 9 months, and even looking at all the pictures up until now she has gone through weird stages too. IF you can get him to stay, this is what i do. I pose the feet, and instruct dog to stay. I go and get ready to shoot the photo, then repeating the stay command, I toss something in front of them to get attention. I never toss food, and I don't toss things in the show ring as most people find that rude. Usually my photos are outside so I will toss a rock, stick, or in the case of these photos, it was pine cones.

Perhaps, rather than relying on treats, does he have a "watch me" command? His body looks great in the photos, but the neck and head are always stretched in goofy angles. I'm really just kinda learning this stuff now after almost 2 years of showing, wish somebody had given me more advice then! So I'm still a newbie too.


----------



## GranvilleGSD

Jackie, do you have a head shot of Justin? Looking straight at the camera?


----------



## Xeph




----------



## GranvilleGSD

He's got a nice head too!


----------



## supremegsd

liesje, i think your dog has one of the best masks i've seen...i love gsds who have dark faces, pigmentation. actually, dark black and dark tan. haha


----------

